# old brass shotgun shells



## mlandrus (Apr 6, 2004)

Does anyone have any information on the correct method of reloading old brass 12 ga. shotgun shells. I am a new cowboy action shooter and have recently picked up about seventy old brass shells and want to use them in competition, but i find myself at a loss on how to reload then. Any help would very much appreciated.

Thanks Guys and Gals
Happy Shooting


----------

